# Moving to HKG for 6 months - lots of questions!



## songbird02 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi all,

I've just been offered a 6 month contract to come to Hong Kong from the USA with our operations partner in HKG. However, they are a small operation and have not ever hired an expat before and don't seem to know everything that needs to be done. They're willing to sponsor me, but they've asked me to do some research to figure out what's needed.

1. Can anyone tell me how to go about getting a 6 month work visa to come to Hong Kong from the USA? Where do I apply and what information/documentation is required? And if the job turns out to go longer, how easy is it to extend the work visa?


2. Also, as an expat, will I be required to pay Hong Kong taxes? How much are those and how does that work? 

3. Will I have access to HKG healthcare on a work visa?


Secondly, I'll need to find a place to leave that is CHEAP with easy access to transportation. However I don't know where to start. 

1. Are there particular neighborhoods where expats live? Where are the good parts of town to live with access to work? My office will be in Tsimshatsui. 

2. What should I expect to pay in rent & utilities per month? 

3. Are there opportunities to share an apartment with another female expat for 6 months? Just rent a furnished room? Since I'm only coming for a short time I don't want to necessarily sign into a long term lease or anything. What are the best and most economical options?


----------



## hkfoodie (Nov 1, 2011)

Normally the sponsoring company will arrange the visa, infact i believe they have to do it.
Tax is 16 %, you will need to register and you pay at the end of the tax year.
You do not get access to health care. You need insurance.
You can live cheaply in jordan or hung hom, close to TST. Bear in mind most expats here don't live in the cheap areas but a lot still do. 
Rent can vary depending- one bed 500 sq foot could be 7000hkd and prices up from there. 2 or 3 months rent as deposit when you move in as standard


----------

